# A glock 23 forever



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Have a Glock 23 gen 3 with the tritium night sights for something like a decade or so. Absolutely fantastic pistol. Never had a failure, and that's after putting in all kinds of ammo, including the cheapest, crappiest target ammo on the market. You can just feel the smooth action and its ability to easily slide and chamber anything you throw at it. The Glock 23 is reliable and true, and .40 is a hard-hitting round.
I've dropped it, it's been dirty, the slide was scuffed up pretty good from all the use and edc' n of it, and it runs like brand new.
I love this Glock 23, it's my nightstand and travel gun, and I'm keeping it forever.

_Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN_


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to hear " GLOCK PERFECTION " isn't just hype.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ARMARIN said:


> View attachment 7106
> 
> 
> Have a Glock 23 gen 3 with the tritium night sights for something like a decade or so. Absolutely fantastic pistol. Never had a failure, and that's after putting in all kinds of ammo, including the cheapest, crappiest target ammo on the market. You can just feel the smooth action and its ability to easily slide and chamber anything you throw at it. The Glock 23 is reliable and true, and .40 is a hard-hitting round.
> ...


I have three of them; two gen3's and a gen4. One of my gen3's is the best of the lot. I have modified all of them to my specific requirements. The aforementioned gen3 is one of my primary carry sidearms. It will never be sold or traded.


----------



## Izzard (Mar 6, 2017)

Cait43 said:


>


Thats pretty funny.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good guns those Glocks! I have a bunch of 'em. Cool post!


----------



## TenMileHunter (Mar 4, 2017)

I have a G23 with tritium sights and a Zev trigger group. Best pistol I've ever owned. It's my bedside pistol.
I have a G33 with tritium sights and a Zev trigger group. It's my carry pistol. 
Very reliable and dependable pistols.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I really enjoy carrying my G23. It's comfortable on my hip at 4 o'clock. It's my only semiauto right now, but there is a G22 that I've got my eyes on.

I ran a quick 50 rounds through it at my range yesterday and I'm actually getting proficient at 7 and 10 yards. I think that I'll get to some IDPA events available up the road and perhaps participate.

I bought the 23 after quite a bit of research and made my decision. I'm happy that I did.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is my "forever" Glock:

It's a G19, Gen 3, and I love it to death! I can shoot this pistol more quickly and accurately, than any other pistol I have ever shot. 
Here is the only large framed .40 S&W I have:

It is a Smith & Wesson SD40VE. It is a great shooting pistol as well, and I do like the firepower of the .40 S&W cartridge. I would like to have the G23 added to my collection, but I tend to like the Gen 3 version more than the Gen 4....all I have seen around my area are the Gen 4 G23's.


----------



## NovaJoe (Jun 9, 2017)

I had a g23g3 for a year or so that had issues. Bought new. Light primer strikes, fail to feed, etc.

Depending on the day, from 3% - 25% of rounds. Tried many different brands ammo, from cheap to premium. Had it cleaned and lubed by gunsmith, just to see if was me.

I have other Glocks that truly are perfection. I maintained the 23 the same as I maintained the others.

Ended up selling it at a deep discount, because I felt the need to explain issues to buyer.

I hear stories like yours often. Maybe I'll try another some day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

NovaJoe said:


> I had a g23g3 for a year or so that had issues. Bought new. Light primer strikes, fail to feed, etc.
> 
> Depending on the day, from 3% - 25% of rounds. Tried many different brands ammo, from cheap to premium. Had it cleaned and lubed by gunsmith, just to see if was me.
> 
> ...


This is highly, highly irregular. I would almost have to suspect someone did a few mods to it. Was the trigger unusually light? Did the gun ever stove pipe or fail to feed a round? Light primer strikes with Glocks are almost exclusively the result of a lighter firing pin spring (such as a 4-pounder). Of all the Glocks I have owned over the years, I have never seen this with a fresh from the factory gun. Sorry you had this problem.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

NovaJoe said:


> I had a g23g3 for a year or so that had issues. Bought new. Light primer strikes, fail to feed, etc.
> 
> Depending on the day, from 3% - 25% of rounds. Tried many different brands ammo, from cheap to premium. Had it cleaned and lubed by gunsmith, just to see if was me.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks! I just don't care for the Gen 4 grip, but maybe I ought to buy the G23 in Gen 4 configuration? :watching:


----------



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

40 S&W isn’t dead. Long live the G23. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

*My model 23 gen 4*

I have a Model 23 Gen 4 along with the Alpha Wolf 357 Sig barrel. Mine has night sights, a 3.5 lb connector and the NY 1 trigger and it has performed admirability. 
Truth be told.......the Glock does not have the best ergo's, but when I look at the weight, size, capacity, accuracy, reliability and simplicity, it's a natural choice for CCW.
I have other pistols (Sig, S&W, CZ, H&K) that are superb, but these Glocks just plain meet my requirements for CCW. Believe me, I want to HATE Glock, but the pros outweigh the cons.
FWIW; I stuff my Model 23 with the Alpha Wolf 357 Sig barrel and Underwood Item 149 ammo......125 grain hollow point at 1475 FPS out of a 4" barrel. This make for a hard hitting, superior CCW combination. Thank God, I have not had to use this combination in a self defense situation, but I am very confident with this setup, I'll fare well hopefully.......


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I've got a G22 and a Sig p226 tacops in 40sw. And yes the forty is not dead!! Awhile back at the range a cop told me the reason lots of depts are going back to the nine is the split tails and girly men can't qualify with the 40sw. Very sad indeed, G22s have been the mainstay for cops for years!!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I've got a G22 and a Sig p226 tacops in 40sw. And yes the forty is not dead!! Awhile back at the range a cop told me the reason lots of depts are going back to the nine is the split tails and girly men can't qualify with the 40sw. Very sad indeed, G22s have been the mainstay for cops for years!!!


Personally, I don't care for 40 SW at all. The reason it was invented was because certain people couldn't handle the 10mm Auto. Initially, they just reduce loaded the 10mm round then someone at Smith and Wesson said why not just shorten the 10mm, load it light, and call it the 40 S&W. So when your cop friend said that about 9mm, he should maybe check his history of the 40 cal. Very sad indeed.

The idea that 40 S&W has been a "mainstay" for anyone is pretty darn short sighted. It's hasn't been out that long. The 40 S&W cartridge debuted January 17, 1990. If I were attempting to claim anything was a mainstay for police worldwide, it would be the 9mm or 38 Special.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.40_S%26W

With the advent of modern bullet technology, I personally don't see 40 S&W offering much if anything as far as internal ballistics are concerned. 9mm is much cheaper to practice with and a whole lot easier to find when ammunition gets scarce. The firearm holds up much better as well.

If I want to throw out a pumpkin ball, I'll use one of my 45 ACPs. When I don't want to be a "girly man," I'll shoot 10mm (the original 40 caliber).


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm thinking more Glock G22s have been on cops sides around the world than any other handgun. Next would be Sig P226s in 40sw. Look at all of the police trades in 40sw coming our way. Cops thought the 40sw was the best thing since sliced bread. With its one shot stops and all. Thru n thru's about went away the US Marshall service said. The 10mm got buried cuz FBI agents really had a hard time qualifying with it. Now the 40sw is getting the boot cause 40 percent of our police agency's are female!!!!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This is my G19. It has the Ghost Evo Elite trigger hand fitted by myself. It has Glock night sights.

It is my go to at home and away.

GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I'm thinking more Glock G22s have been on cops sides around the world than any other handgun. Next would be Sig P226s in 40sw. Look at all of the police trades in 40sw coming our way. Cops thought the 40sw was the best thing since sliced bread. With its one shot stops and all. Thru n thru's about went away the US Marshall service said. The 10mm got buried cuz FBI agents really had a hard time qualifying with it. Now the 40sw is getting the boot cause 40 percent of our police agency's are female!!!!!!


I guarantee you'd be wrong. Maybe Glock and the 40 S&W had a period of time here in the US where they were common sidearms for law enforcement, but certainly not worldwide. Like I said, the 40 cal has only been around since 1990. That's a very short time as far as history goes, and like I said, it's popularity was mostly in the US, not so much elsewhere. The 9mm Luger round was introduced in 1902 and has been pretty much the standard for law enforcement and military use worldwide, far eclipsing the 40 S&W. According to 2014 edition of Cartridges of the World, the 9mm is, and I quote "the world's most popular and widely used military handgun and submachinegun cartridge." Moreover, Newsweek claims, In addition to being used by over 60% of police in the U.S., they credit 9×19mm Parabellum pistol sales with making semiautomatic pistols more popular than revolvers.

In 2013 Lucky Gunner posted a chart of most popular calibers. 40 cal did better than I'd have thought, but this was 2013 when the sales for 40 cal were still pretty good. It was also a year of extreme scarcity for rimfire ammunition.










It has nothing to do with females. 40 cal is rather anemic with fairly soft recoil. Sales have fallen for a number of reasons. I think a lot has to do with people, including law enforcement, understanding that it really doesn't present any large advantages anymore and is considerably more expensive to practice with. Even the US Military like NATO chose to stick with 9mm.

I don't think 40 cal is dead, but walk into most any gun store these days and ask how 40 cal is doing. Some stores won't even stock them anymore. It might just be a passing fad, but I don't think 40 cal is due for a second wind any time soon, if ever. It just hasn't been around very long, and it hit its peak and is now in decline. As more law enforcement agencies drop it, you'll still see police trade-ins for good prices.


----------

